# Has anyone used a furminator on your cockapoo?...



## emandbri (Jan 14, 2011)

In a search I did someone said the makers don't recommend them for dogs that don't shed but I couldn't find anything that said that on their site. 

I would love to keep Chuck's hair long and I'm wondering if he just had less of it it might not get matted so easily. 

I try to brush him daily and when he was groomed they cut by his butt short since he doesn't like it brushed and shaved out his pits since they get matted easily. 

thanks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Never heard of them lol ...maybe not available over here x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont use a furminator on your cockapoo. it will just rip out the coat. 

the beast brush is a stiff bristle slicker brush, a softer bristle slicker brush, a combe. and a les puches brush is fab for getting mats out. i have the red one but i know others who use other colours.

the furmintaor is used on dogs with a propper under coat, it takes that out without ruaning the tope coat. a very good brush but not for our breed. it is a shedding tool. http://www.furminator.com/


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a small, ball end slicker on Flo which is great for working out any small matted bits in her leg pits (leg pits?????? We have arm pits but they don't have arms so not sure what you'd call them lol). It also seems really effective in taking any loss hair out so there is never any hair in house or on clothes.


----------



## emandbri (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks all! I have a stiff bristle slicker brush, which the groomer recommended, which has worked until now but I need some others now that his hair is getting longer. I'll stop by petsmart and pick up some others that you guys recommend. He was doing fine but I was sick last week and he didn't get brushed and I'm still working on him this week. I made lots of progress today so that is good.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi All
DOes it depend on the type of coat?
Ie more poodle curls or soft an shaggy??
The most effective one in our house is the comb. It removes a fair amount of hair without tugging, works right down to the roots thus eliminating those " unseen" matts, and most importantly Duff is not phased by it at all.
Loves her beard and face done!
Im my dog strange!!LOL
A


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Happyad said:


> Hi All
> DOes it depend on the type of coat?
> Ie more poodle curls or soft an shaggy??
> The most effective one in our house is the comb. It removes a fair amount of hair without tugging, works right down to the roots thus eliminating those " unseen" matts, and most importantly Duff is not phased by it at all.
> ...


cockapoos have one coat, if you were to look at a collie or a GSD or something and make a parting in their coat so you can see the skin, you will see the coat is a different colour underneath ie black on top gray underneath, this is called an under coat and this is what sheds and what this brush removes. have tried it on my lot as someone brought it to class so i know it doesn't work for the cckapoo breed.


----------



## emandbri (Jan 14, 2011)

I couldn't find a les puches brush but did get a dematting comb from petsmart and it is working really well! 

I got this one. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706191


----------

